# If you had Minis first,



## LindaL (Nov 11, 2010)

I am interested in hearing how you decided to get into ponies if you started with Miniatures first. What is it about them (besides height) that is so different than the Minis?


----------



## Minimor (Nov 11, 2010)

We did have Minis first, just because it sort of "happened". We got our first two just because they needed to be gotten out of a bad home and I couldn't find anyone else to take them. Once we had them we discovered that we really liked them, so we went looking for more. Finding more was easy, because there are local Mini breeders. At that time (2001) we didn't have internet, so shopping from long distance wasn't so easy to do. Sure, you can look at the Journal, but shopping via a magazine that way is more difficult than via internet...

If I knew then, though, what I know now, I wouldn't have gotten the Minis beyond the first couple--I would have gone for the ponies right from the start. I have always liked the "show Shetlands" as I used to call them, but about all I knew about them was what I saw in a few photos printed here & there in various magazines over the years. Living here in Manitoba we never saw any in person and didn't know of any that were anywhere near this area (there are no breeders that raise/sell/promote ASPC Shetlands here in Manitoba)--so back then I had no idea where to look for a pony and I certainly had no idea that I could ever afford to buy one. The ones I saw pictured different times all looked EXPENSIVE. Minis were widely available and in my price range and so Minis were what we got.

Once we had the Minis and then got internet, we did talk about how we should have gotten into ponies instead of Minis--once we had internet & could look at farm sites and knew where to find some ponies we liked, then we realized that we could have had ponies after all, if we'd only known. But, we had the Minis then & didn't really want to give them up and start all over buying stuff for ponies, so we just stayed with what we had. (Buying driving gear for Minis after having everything in big horse size was really starting over with buying horse stuff!!)

We got our first pony after I came across a saleboard ad for Jewell. I'd just been thinking that I wished I could find a pinto pony with the right markings, conformation and pedigree in my price range, and suddenly there was the ad for Jewell!! That was January 2008. We brought Jewell home in April 2008 and liked her so well we started thinking that we'd like to have another one. We looked around that summer but didn't buy anything more--at that point we were wanting to stick with ponies that were no more than 40 or 41" tall so that they would fit into our B sized Mini harness and carts, and the ones we liked the best that summer were youngsters that were going to mature around 45". So, we didn't buy.

In the spring of 2009 our local Mini show added Shetland classes to the show, so we had to get more ponies--we couldn't have a Shetland show right on our doorstep so to speak and have only 1 pony to show there!!! We went shopping and ended up with 3 ponies that spring, all of which arrived here in time to show at that show. And yes, all three of those ponies are going to mature closer to 45" than to 40"! We now have a pony cart and may yet have to buy a bigger harness, that remains to be seen. The B Mini harnesses fit some of them, not sure yet about all of them.

Once I showed ponies at that first show, I was hooked. I just think showing ponies is so much more fun than showing Minis--I love the railwork. I love good moving ponies, and the railwork allows me to show off my ponies' action in the halter classes. I love the pony personality--they are so smart and they try so hard--and I like the fact that they are just that much taller, with longer legs, longer necks...I have some very good moving Minis, but my ponies can out-move them all, by far. The ponies with their longer legs have more action, and ponies have a fluidity of movement that Minis overall lack.


----------



## dmk (Nov 11, 2010)

We had minis first. My kids were all smaller so it was a great opportunity for all of them to be able to show. We had Shetland classes at our club shows, but very few entries in them. The more I traveled and saw Shetlands the more intrigued I became. Like most people, these ponies were not what I was expecting. So eventually we bought one pony. I can't really say what ONE thing made me to decide I wanted to go with the ponies. It was a combination of personality, willingness and beauty I guess. I have eventually sold most of my minis, but will always have a few. I do love them dearly, but seems to me keeping Shetlands fit is much easier and I like their size.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 11, 2010)

I had minis first and love my minis. Now honestly most of whatI saw were classic and foundation ponies which to me were no different then minis (after all they are all the same from the same breeding right) just a bit larger and really I kept saying if I am going to get a pony it will not just be a bigger mini.

Then I found the Modern Pleasure types I prefer them (to own) over the Moderns and WAY over the Classics and no way would I own a foundation pony that is just not my thing.

Now granted out of my 3 ponies one is a classic and the other 2 are tweeners and after speaking with several judges and pony people feel they would do better as a more extreme classic then a less extreme MP but to me the look is different then a mini and that is what I like.

Personality wise they are really the same. I hear pony people say they are much smarter but really how can minis be ponies but ponies are smarter? How can minis really be ponies but ponies have a better work ethic? Just like my minis or warmbloods or T/B's they all have different personalities, different work ethics different sense of humor no 2 horses or ponies are alike. I am down to the ones I truly enjoy being around now in both minis and ponies.

I have a flighty pony he is not mean or bad just a drama king.. and guess what I have a flighty mini as well who is also a drama king. I have a pony who takes everything in stride as do a couple of my minis and I have a yearling pony who is always in some sort of trouble he is the Dennis the Menace of the farm that title used to belong to a mini but that mini lives in CA now.

It really comes down to size a lot for me after the look of a MP pony. I prefer working with something bigger - just easier on old unhealthy body 

So for me I love the ponies in fact if I were to start all over probably would do just the MP and extreme classic type pony as I am not dedicated nor talented enough to do the Moderns although I love to watch them I am at least realistic with my abilities lol It is more not even the size but I love the fact that when I take my ponies out people can not believe they are Shetlands


----------



## Sandee (Nov 11, 2010)

I got into Minis because I thought I had arthritis so bad that I had to give up riding biggies for show.

The arthritis turned out to be torn cartilage but I already had "gotten into" minis. The fact that they ate less, made less mess to clean, and could show was enough (then). Driving became my new riding and my 34" gelding was loads of fun at obstacle driving. He's getting up in years, my stallion is under 32" and only drives western (can we say SLOW), my mare does EVERYTHING (jumps etc) - she even makes a good try at roadster. But I want to breed her (no driving- no FUN!)

Went looking for a "B" Pleasure horse and ended up with a double registered Shetland/Mini. Boy, can he drive! Now that I brought him home from the trainers, I see that he's very smart and a quick learner. He wouldn't come near a blue tarp (went wide eyed etc) and in 3 days was walking and standing on it! I thought that my mare was smart but this boy is unbelievable. If all ponies were this way, I don't know why everyone doesn't have one - or two - or


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 11, 2010)

I have all but a Foundation pony on my farm. I have miniatures, Classics, Modern Pleasures, Moderns and Show Ponies.

I started with miniatures, went to a sale to bolster my herd and found myself drawn back to two shetland mares. Who by the way are classics, but can produce up the divisions if paired right.

The intelligence, the work ethic, the camaraderie, the affection and character they show, their movement and their beauty is why I breed, train and exhibit (I also have some looking for homes).

I used to work the stock world and Arabians. They are just as loyal as the stock horse and just as intelligent as the Arabians.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 11, 2010)

My first horses were the miniatures, however, my first show horse was a ASPC Foundation Gelding. So my first introduction into amhr/aspc was showing my foundation gelding. Then for a couple years showed/bought/bred Minis and Shetlands, however, at one point I found that all of my research was shetland breeding, all three of my favorite horses were my bigger ASPC ponies...my preference was highly in favor of the shetlands. Im not one to do things half way, so I sold my A/Rs and R's and went strictly to focus on my ASPC ponies.

There is just so much more to explore with the shetlands, I love the pony history...such rich history and storys and records of sales ext. I just love that stuff. I don't see myself ever going back to the minis, although, I'm sure at some ponies some of my ponies will stay small enough to hardship AMHR - although that most likely will never be my goal, I like height on my ponies...


----------



## LindaL (Nov 11, 2010)

Very interesting how you all came about getting into the Shetlands...I keep going back and forth on whether I want to own a pony or not...I love looking at them show and they are amazingly beautiful, but for now I guess I will stick with my double reg. AMHR/ASPC horses/ponies. Kinda funny how while I know that they are indeed 100% Shetland, I still consider them "more mini"...



And I doubt I will ever give up the under 34" Minis either...Just love them!





Maybe someday I will own an ASPC only pony...


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 12, 2010)

One word: Trot.

I am still looking for my perfect Modern but I adore the small size of miniatures. I need a modern mini



.


----------



## Sandee (Nov 12, 2010)

midnight star stables said:


> One word: Trot.
> 
> I am still looking for my perfect Modern but I adore the small size of miniatures. I need a modern mini
> 
> ...


I just couldn't resist. Have you seen mine? He's under 38" measured the mini way and under 42" by Shetland but he sure trots BIG! Here is my trainer showing him Shetland and then me showing him as a "B" mini at a different show.


----------



## minih (Nov 12, 2010)

We started out with mini's, we had been watching the shetlands at the shows when we went, while we weren't showing so a good time to watch. Started looking around for a new show horse and we fell in love with a mini/shetland we bought, and her personality was awesome. Bought two other of her siblings and then it was just easy to fall in love with a shetland only. We are changing our whole breeding program since being involved with shetlands.


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 12, 2010)

Sandee said:


> I just couldn't resist. Have you seen mine? He's under 38" measured the mini way and under 42" by Shetland but he sure trots BIG! Here is my trainer showing him Shetland and then me showing him as a "B" mini at a different show.


Yes I have. I told you I loved him.



I love Jason too, so I know you have a Great pony there!


----------



## willowoodstables (Nov 12, 2010)

Always had hackney ponies, client had minis so I trained them all. Then he wanted a fancy mini and found him this...






Michigan's Soaring Eagle

2009, 2010 Open Shetland and Reserve Grand Champion Harness Pony AND 2007-2010 Grand Champion Stallion in hand at the Royal Winter Fair in Toronto. Next stop 2011 Ohio State Fair!






So he liked this one so much he bought his hald brother Michigan's Red Hawk. Love the trot and presence on both the hackneys and modern shetlands...my true loves





Kim


----------



## Minimor (Nov 13, 2010)

Kim, both of those boys must be of Hart Breaker breeding?


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 13, 2010)

willowoodstables said:


> Always had hackney ponies, client had minis so I trained them all. Then he wanted a fancy mini and found him this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kim Eagle is AWESOME! Tiny and beautiful. Ron is a very lucky man... I want one!



Congrats again on your wins with him


----------



## Sandee (Nov 13, 2010)

willowoodstables said:


> Always had hackney ponies, client had minis so I trained them all. Then he wanted a fancy mini and found him this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo, love that look! Those Michigan ponies are hard to beat for fancy trotting.


----------



## willowoodstables (Nov 13, 2010)

One is a Heartbreaker the other I am not sure..both out of same mare...Running Fawn...the boys left this morning to go back to Ron's this morning for the winter..I miss them already!!!


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 14, 2010)

We have had mini's since 1982 and at one time last year had about 160 of them. Cindy has always kept them, while I was busy with the cutting & rodeo portion of equine.

Then about 12 years ago I stopped riding and started helping Cindy with the mini's. We mainly showed AMHA, but became disappointed with all the politcal stuff that was going on and decided to come back to AMHR.

In any case at the area 5 show for AMHR about 5+ years ago I saw a pony that Larry Parnell was showing and fell in love with the grace and movement of the shetlands. I also fell in love with the classic/foundation type horses.





I ask Belinda Bagby of B&B Training to start looking for me a classic stallion that was also small enough to show in AMHR. It took her three years and she found exactly what I was looking for in Rhapsody's Majestic Reign. We bought him and he has matured out at 35 1/4" and won everything we ask of him. I wanted a shetland, but also wanted to be able to show our different horses in AMHR and ASPC at the same shows, so it worked out well for us doing it this way.





In the mean time I have bought a foundation stallion, several foundation mares and 4 other well bred mares to go with Majic in the breeding pen. Where he will also be bred to some of our Rio De Oro daughters to produce what we hope will be the next generation of winning horses for us.





I have found the shetlands to be just as friendly as the mini's with a lot more movement and athletic ability which is what I appreciate. We will always have both and hopefully will be producing triple registered hoses (AMHR/ASPC/AMHA)t6his coming year.


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 14, 2010)

I wondered who bought Michigan Red Hawk - where are you located?


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 14, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> I wondered who bought Michigan Red Hawk - where are you located?


Ontario, Canada.



There are a number of nice Michigan ponies in Ontario.


----------



## willowoodstables (Nov 15, 2010)

I am in Ontario Canada near Ottawa. Yes Desiree there are a bunch of the Michigan ponies in our area~

Kim


----------



## JennyB (Nov 16, 2010)

I had part-Arabians when I had some Shetland ponies in 69-71. In the Spokane and surrounding areas they had big time pony breeders with bloodlines they had gotten from the midwest. They were the ponies I had and almost ALL those breeders and their ponies no longer exist. The partial reasons was re-validation of all pony papers. I can't remember the exact date, but I have a friend north of Spokane, and she new of a huge pony farm just over the hill from them who had mostly silver dapples and had over 100 head and when the re-validation happened, they took all of them into the auction and sold them without papers and I am sure that happened all throughout the country~SAD!






Then in 1989 I got my first Miniature Horses which I was wild about, and that eventually wanned when I saw that they were just small Shetland ponies. My desire for the Classic Shetland pony has always been there since 1969 when I started to correspond with Audrey Barrett. I did know who she was, but it didn't really hit me until after she was sick! I could have gotten ponies from her wayyy back as she offered, but at the time I was happy with mine!





Oh well, so I decided then to just raise Classic Shetland ponies who were also 38" and under. I met Mel and Dorothy in 1999 when I sold them Sundance LB Savannah a Chocolate dapple 100% Arenosa filly and Sundance LB Precaria a black-bay 50% Arenosa mare. Dorothy and I were VERY good friends chatting almost daily(well she was good friends with a lot of good folks



)...then we lost her in 2007





Mel was lost and asked me to come and visit, so I did and haven't left!



and I also adopted a whole herd of 100% and related Arenosa Miniature Shetland's...something I could have had years ago....Isn't it funny how the circle goes around and around?...I am blessed





JennyB


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 16, 2010)

For me it was Gold Melody Boy! I started out with miniatures and all of them had either Gold Melody Boy or Rowdy bloodlines. After researching pedigrees, etc. I found that both Gold Melody Boy and Rowdy were actually miniature Shetland Ponies. Gold Melody Boy was registered AMHA/AMHR/ASPC, but was first and foremost, a Shetland Pony! So, the decision to switch to ponies for me was quite simple. We now raise Miniature Shetland Ponies, 38" and under and we LOVE them!


----------



## Keri (Nov 18, 2010)

I too started out in minis. Love the little guys, but being 5'11, I wanted something a bit taller to show (I just look funny showing the minis IMO). I have always loved the look of moderns, but started out with a classic first. Then basically jumped head first into moderns. Won't go back. I sold all the minis. The ponies definately fill my NEED FOR SPEED mentality. They are a freaking blast to show!  I own the 1 mini for my son, but doubt I would ever really look at another under mini again (let alone even the double reg. minis). I prefer the over ponies and am looking into ASPR roadster horses. I found my ponies more willing to learn and always wanting to be played with. My minis could care less if I ever touched them again besides to throw food to their face. I love the mentality of ponies. Some say they are out looking for trouble, but you got to keep their minds constantly working. Its a win-win situation to me.



Moderns are a lot more work to show. They need shoes, braiding, etc. So you may want to start out with a classic depending on how hot you want your horse. But I find it quite rewarding to dress my ponies up for show. Everybody always comments on them and looks at them in awe. I like having a snazzy looking/moving pony beside me.


----------



## hairicane (Nov 26, 2010)

The post on things coming full circle applies here too. AS a horse crazy kid from birth I had a 2nd cousin that bred and showed shetlands in the late 50s and 60s. I remember going to the Pinellas county fair and seeing them show their shetlands. As a young kid I remember all theirs seemed to be silver dapples some being the chocolates and all had platinum manes and tails. Then I got a Thoroughbred and then appys and rode for years. Ruptured disks ended my horse riding so we got minis. My favorite thing is always driving and bigger minis are much more fun to drive. Just a few years ago friends started getting shetlands and I got more interested and I knew Gerri Morris of Footloose Farm and soon I had shetlands. Bought my 1st one off the saleboard and the seller didnt know it but she sold me a Congress Grand Champion Foundation stallion(2005) with over 100 halter championship and his Hall of Fame. I bought him because he drove and still show in driving, he is a wonderful show horse! That is my starting stallion Pans Cody Earl Grey. With my limited physical abilities I can handle the smaller shetlands better and would prefer approx 38" and under but I have great larger ones too. I bought a 100% arenosa double reg. pinto stallion Dakota Brazils Tino who has AMHR nat. Ch. parent,s both HOF. I hope to bring him out next year. And of course I have 5 mares and 3 weanling fillies now and am expecting foals from both stallions in 2011. I could have had shetlands from my cousins from childhood but then I only wanted big horses, now I just love them not too big!!!


----------

